# Shires Marlborough Hunt Coat



## sky2 (3 October 2017)

Hi all,

I'm looking for a hunt coat and the Shire Marlborough seems a good price, I don't have loads to spend. Has anyone got one, are they quite warm? Also what does the sizing come up like? 

Thanks


----------



## Floxie (3 October 2017)

I don't have this (yet!) but I have the Malvern tweed and it is lovely quality and a good fit. I will definitely be trying the Shires hunt coat when I have some savings  Generally very impressed with their range.


----------



## sky2 (4 October 2017)

Floxie said:



			I don't have this (yet!) but I have the Malvern tweed and it is lovely quality and a good fit. I will definitely be trying the Shires hunt coat when I have some savings  Generally very impressed with their range.
		
Click to expand...

How do you find the sizing comes up? There is a 32 and a 34 on ebay at the moment. I'd normally go for the 32 but will be needing lots of layers underneath so the bigger might be better, but if they come up slightly large the 32 would be ok, decisions! I'm off to HOYS this weekend so hopefully will find some there to try on.


----------



## Floxie (12 October 2017)

Did you try them? I think they fit pretty much as expected!


----------



## Bernster (13 October 2017)

Fit as expected fairly true to size.  Sleeves were a bit long but I'm short.  Warm but not too bulky or hot.  Wears and washes well.


----------



## Floxie (16 October 2017)

Bernster said:



			Fit as expected fairly true to size.  Sleeves were a bit long but I'm short.  Warm but not too bulky or hot.  Wears and washes well.
		
Click to expand...

Are they machine wash? I just noticed my Malvern is dry clean only


----------



## sky2 (17 October 2017)

Floxie said:



			Did you try them? I think they fit pretty much as expected!
		
Click to expand...

Only 1 stand at HOYS with a few second hand hunt coats all mens so was quite disappointed. Think I'm going to need a 32 as I'm a size 6 or small 8 so thinking even with a few layers the 34 will be too big on the shoulders and waist for me. Now need to try and find one in a 32!


----------

